# Hypomelanistic x Hypomelanistic



## madman2 (Mar 11, 2008)

ok so im rubbish at genetics but what would Hypomelanistic x Hypomelanistic give me!

cheers


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

if you are on about boas you will get 

normals 
hypos
poss super hypos


luke


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Depends completely on the species you're talking about - in some species hypo is recessive, in some species it's codominant/incomplete dominant and in some species it's dominant.

Boas, it's dominant (and you'd get normals and hypo animals who may be heterozygous or homozygous).

Leopard geckos it's codominant (and you'd get some normals, some hypos and some super hypos).

Royal pythons and corns it's recessive (and you'd get all hypos).


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

depends very muhc on the species.

Hypo in corns is recessive, in leos and boas it's co dominant or dominant.

For anything recessive it's simply hypo x hypo = more hypos for boas it's as luke said.


----------



## madman2 (Mar 11, 2008)

sorry i ment to put ITS FOR CORNS and is HYPO TYPE A!!!

so i would have a deffinate offspring of always het hypo type a???
or simpler all hatchlings would look and carry the hypo type a gene/characteristics???

also how much are you looking at getting for one of these hatchlings???

cheers everyone


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If it's for corns and you're specifically referring to Hypo A (AKA "hypo" - all other hypo-effect genes have their own names) then crossing a visual Hypo A to another visual Hypo A will produce nothing but VISUAL Hypo A - not hets 

That's because it's a recessive - an animal that shows the gene does not have a normal "not hypo" gene to give to any of its offspring. 

Hypo isn't an amazingly rare or expensive gene - I'd expect to pay about the same as I'd pay for a snow to be honest.


----------



## madman2 (Mar 11, 2008)

which would be £50-60???

so from a hypo type A offspring could i get a bloodred??? if so HOW!!


----------



## madman2 (Mar 11, 2008)

could you mate the hypo type A offspring to a creamsicle??? what would that make???


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

No, you couldn't get a bloodred out of a hypo unless the hypo was het for bloodred and BRED to a bloodred or het bloodred. That's a different gene, and if the animal doesn't carry it, you won't get visual offspring.

If you bred the hypo to a creamsicle you'd get all Rootbeer het hypo and Amel (AKA "het cinnamon and creamsicle") but these would not be pure cornsnakes - they'd have known Great Plains Ratsnake heritage.


----------



## madman2 (Mar 11, 2008)

so basically what i would now like to know how would i get a pieside corn from the hypo (this is probs a really dumbass question) would i have to bree her to a pieside??? if that isnt possible what would be the nicest (not nesseserially the most expensive) morph i could get from a hypo???


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

you're missing the point a touch.

All corn snake morphs are recessive (bar one, maybe two but we'll ignore them) which means BOTH snakes have to carry the gene to produce snakes of that morphs.

using bloodred as an example:

If you wanted to make blood reds you will need two snakes carrying the bloodred gene so no breeding with your hypo corn will ever make a bloodred (unless it's het/invisibly carrying bloodred, but I suspect you'd know if it was as it would have been advertised/charged as such)

Now simply replace the word "bloodred" with the morph of your choice and there's your explanation.

If you wanted to make bloodreds then you'll need a female blood red, breed it to your hypo, hatch the eggs and breed one of the hatchlings back to the bloodred. You'd then have your bloodreds amongst other things.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

madman2 said:


> which would be £50-60???
> 
> so from a hypo type A offspring could i get a bloodred??? if so HOW!!


I think £50-60 is a bit optimistic in the breeders world. £20-40 would be a better estimate.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah, i'd expect to pay £30 for a hypo, they aint much more at shop prices, as for geting anything rarer/unusual etc, you really need to play the long game and do it over a couple of generations, but that means getting a suitable partner and waiting a while, any pics of your hypos?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

madman2 said:


> so basically what i would now like to know how would i get a pieside corn from the hypo (this is probs a really dumbass question) would i have to bree her to a pieside??? if that isnt possible what would be the nicest (not nesseserially the most expensive) morph i could get from a hypo???


The only morph you are GUARANTEED to get from a hypo is...

More hypos.

If you breed it to anything that isn't or doesn't carry hypo, the only morph you are guaranteed is normals.


----------



## madman2 (Mar 11, 2008)

so if i bred it to something with a hypo such as a bloodred hypo i would STILL get more hypos??? is that all????


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

That's right. You'd get hypos who are het for bloodred.

If you bred one of those back to the Hypo Bloodred (or to an unrelated bloodred) you could get some bloodred offspring (and to the hypo blood you'd get hypo bloods and hypos het blood).

Basically, if your pair of corn snakes don't BOTH carry (whether het or homozygous) a recessive gene you won't see any offspring that show the trait. All you can get is offspring who are carriers of the gene.


----------



## brick (Apr 9, 2007)

Advanced Genetics Wizard

check this out, you will be able to work out what gives what, in theory.

and some good info on here i guess about corn snake morphs and how to produce American Cornsnake Registry - Home 

sorry cant help more, dont know nothing about corns, just my boas


----------



## madman2 (Mar 11, 2008)

So heres another i presume this is right:

a hypo x diffused would give a hypo bloodred??? therefore being hhhhDdDd
Is that right or not???


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

No, a hypo x diffused would give you all normals het for hypo bloodred. The only visual babies you can get from a hypo snake is normal and hypo, if put to another hypo. 

Unless they have any hets you will never get any other visuals out of them regardless of what you put them to.

If you put the het hypo bloodred babies together when they are old enough, you then have a "chance" of producing hypo bloodreds as both parents would carry the genes.

I find Micks cornsnake progeny calculator the easiest to use to start understanding how morphs work.

Mick's Cornsnake Progeny Predictor Program - Download Page


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

madman2 said:


> So heres another i presume this is right:
> 
> a hypo x diffused would give a hypo bloodred??? therefore being hhhhDdDd
> Is that right or not???


A Hypo is *hhDD*.
A bloodred is *HHdd*.*

The offspring of this pairing are* HhDd* - they are neither Hypo nor Bloodred, but they carry one copy of each trait (one from each parent). 

_*For simplicity's sake I've marked bloodred as recessive. There's some evidence it's codominant with a 'visible het' appearance._


----------



## madman2 (Mar 11, 2008)

OK so i get a normal het bloodred say and pair

hypo x normal het bloodred which would give me??? hypo het bloodred???


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

All normals het-hypo, and each one has a 50% chance of being het-bloodred. As Ssithsto said, there's some evidence that bloodred is co-dom, so you may be able to spot the ones that are het-bloodred. You would only get normals from that pairing though...


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

madman2 said:


> OK so i get a normal het bloodred say and pair
> 
> hypo x normal het bloodred which would give me??? hypo het bloodred???


Normals het hypo and possibly het bloodred. In this pairing the normal het bloodred doesn`t carry a hypo gene, so no babies will be visually hypo.

Both parents have to carry the hypo gene to pass it on to offspring. Both parents have to have the bloodred gene to pass it onto offspring. If only one parent has the gene the best you will get are hets.

In a Hypo x Hypo Bloodred pairing the offspring will all be hypo as both parents carry the gene, they will only be het bloodred as only one parent carries it.


----------

